# LIGHT BIKES , where are you ?



## eliflap (Jul 28, 2010)

a road bike forum with no light bikes posted in a specific thread ??? 

incredible! :mad2:

come on, fellas !!


----------



## demonrider (Jul 18, 2012)

eliflap said:


> incredible! :mad2:


Two weeks later, you're still banging your head against a brick wall, all by yourself. Yep, this forum is dead. Dee Eee Dee dead.


----------



## eliflap (Jul 28, 2010)

yes ...


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

I just finished this light bike.







I wanted a climbing bike I'm 54. 
Cannondale Evo 2013 
Sisl2 crank 
Selle SMP full carbon seat 
Yoeleo wheels 980 grams 
SRAM Red 
12.4 lBs w cages and ped. 
Everybody says you want to go faster lose weight. Sounds easy. 
My weight goes from 215 if I don't ride much to 200 if I ride allot 150 miles per week. 
I feel no different on the bike. 
Make the bike lose weight. Holy smokes. This thing feels like a feather. Super stiff. The frame has built in suspension so the carbon seat feels great. Wow this is another level.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

horvatht said:


> Yoeleo wheels 980 grams
> My weight goes from 215 if I don't ride much to 200 if I ride allot 150 miles per week.


Are the wheels new or have you been using them for a while? I'd be amazed if they hold up at your weight level.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

They are brand new. I know I'm heavy for theses wheels. This company has rated them for below 200 max. I'm going to try and loose some weight before the summer I'll post in a few months on how they hold you. I rode today hit 550 watts a couple of times. No noises or broken spokes. 
But it's fun to fly on!


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe they are in the Touring bike section considering those kinda bikes instead. Check out some of my posts for this video i have been touting: the need for 'light bikes' is getting less and less. 

thanks for confirming that.

ok, one more time, here is the video: Bicycle Truth: Weight Scam - True cost of riding - YouTube

The guy is a very experienced racer and explains the issues of high end bikes. Entry level bikes are good as he advocates, but i think the Touring CroMoly bike will make a great come back. It solves all the problems of Light Bikes AND entry level bikes like my fave the Trek 1.2 :idea:


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Great video. I will recommend. 
The bike hobby is an addiction. I love building light fast bikes for myself. 
I have no intention of building bikes for anybody else. I owned a auto restoration shop for 30 years so I guess I had plenty of time to get building for others out of my system. This video makes a lot of sense to the practical side of my brain. But then there is the side of my brain that likes shiny things and I guess that where the light side comes in. 
Great video thanks for sharing. 
I know I will consider what I saw every time I see something flashy that catches my eye.


----------



## DrSmile (Jul 22, 2006)

You could not possibly have sat through that video. I use it to get my cat to sleep!

I talk to lots of truly "recreational" cyclists who ride maybe once or twice a month. Almost all of them complain about the bike being too heavy to lug in and out of their basement and onto the street or into the car. Many of these people are women, and their bikes are almost always "hybrids" that weigh around 40 lbs. I do think that bike weight can be a deterrent for introductory riders and there are improvements to be made, but obviously there is a point where light gets too expensive.

Of course every one of these people look at me like I am an alien when I tell them that a decent road bike costs $1500. There is no point to discussing $2000 Ti frames with the masses.


----------



## sport7 (Jan 10, 2010)

DrSmile said:


> You could not possibly have sat through that video. I use it to get my cat to sleep!
> 
> I talk to lots of truly "recreational" cyclists who ride maybe once or twice a month. Almost all of them complain about the bike being too heavy to lug in and out of their basement and onto the street or into the car. Many of these people are women, and their bikes are almost always "hybrids" that weigh around 40 lbs. I do think that bike weight can be a deterrent for introductory riders and there are improvements to be made, but obviously there is a point where light gets too expensive.
> 
> Of course every one of these people look at me like I am an alien when I tell them that a decent road bike costs $1500. There is no point to discussing $2000 Ti frames with the masses.


you could talk to them about expensive bikes, but that is kind of foreign to most peoples cultures.

next time discuss entry level bikes, um maybe the Trek 1.2 or a road bike from Giant: these bikes are not 'heavy'. If they are set up and fit correctly then most will enjoy the sport almost as if they had an expensive Ti frame.

i know i do! :idea:


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

14.4lb bike


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

CiclismoAtl said:


> View attachment 290084


What's the weight?


----------



## CiclismoAtl (Feb 12, 2013)

14.4 lbs without bottles
size medium
I'm weighing in at +_150


----------



## sneertough (Dec 26, 2013)

horvatht said:


> I just finished this light bike.
> View attachment 289466
> 
> I wanted a climbing bike I'm 54.
> ...


Your bike is cool, I bet my husband would love it.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

You are 200-215 lbs and ride on a 12.4 bike with 980g wheels built in China? Wow!


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

It rides great too. So far about Five hundred miles in about 6 weeks. 
Had to re lace wheel w CX Rays. My weight was too much for titanium spokes. Top speed so far 38 mph. Top average speed so far 19 mph for 30 miles. 
The cannondale Evo HM is light but very stiff. No flex issues.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

horvatht said:


> I just finished this light bike.
> View attachment 289466
> 
> I wanted a climbing bike I'm 54.
> ...


I've commented on your bike before, and it's awesome, but can you tell me more about those wheels? Spoke count, tubular or clincher?


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

The wheels are Yoeleo 20 front 24 rear. Radial front. Rear 4x drive side 2x non drive. 980 grams complete. I'm over weight for these wheels so I re laced w CX Ray. No weight difference much stiffer then titanium spokes. I've put almost 5 hundred miles on these wheels in almost two months. They are working perfect for me.


----------



## horvatht (Feb 27, 2012)

Oops they are tubular. 30 years ago I started w sew ups. These are much better then any tire I have ever tried before. 150 psi and the ride is great.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Love this section and may never get work done again. Awesome bikes and love all the specs!

I have a Giant TCR Advanced build in process... Should be completed tomorrow... Coming in at 12.2lbs without chain, pedals and seat...

But, Wait for it...

With Di2's and FSA Crankset!!!


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, so she's done... 13.9 lbs - Fully dressed without computer, bottles and toolkit.

*The Stats*
-Giant TCR Advanced Frame - Special Edition Flat black with ghosted logos and some Weight saving tweaks, (according to Giant).
-Di2 6700 - Dura Ace Chain and Cassette
-K-Force Light Compact Crankset (Repainted to match Frame) (558g)
-K Force Light Compact Bars - 40cm (210g)
-Ritchey WCS 4-Axis Stem (120g)
-KCNC C7 Brakes (160g for set) Seriously!
-Mad Fiber Tubulars (Ridiculously light 1085g)
-Continental Sprinter Gator Skins (300g Per)
-KCNC Skewers (20g per)
-Specialized Test Saddle (Not sure of weight... Waiting on new Carbon saddle)
-Two Giant Carbon Fiber bottle cages (22g per)
-Look KEO2 Max Pedals.

My training wheels are heavier as I run Power Meter hubs but this would be my race or climbing setup... If my wife asks, it's not worth more than a $1000.00. Seriously, she might just ask!
















My pair... Rabo is pretty light too!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Seats not level. Why is the bike on your counter?


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

It was a new seat that I just put on. She's been changed since... Actually, the whole bike has been disassembled now too. The light frame had too much flex in chain stays for me. I was rubbing like crazy. The tire clearance behind the BB was real tight as well.

Components went onto a new frame (Propel) but *does not qualify* for weight weenie status at 15lbs (With Mad Fibers )... See pic...

Re: the counters - I like pissing my wife off... Nuff said.


----------



## sramred (May 26, 2012)

here's my 2012 Look 566:
Sram Red
Sram S30 wheelset w/ KCNC Ti Skewers
Ritchey WCS Stem & Handlebar
Thompson Seatpost
Selle SMP Saddle
Look Blade Carbon pedals
Continental Ultralight tubes
Continental GP4000S 700x23

came in at 15.4 lbs

The wheelset isn't the lightest, but i happen to get a good deal on them and the 18/20 spokes will provide more strength. I also enjoy the comfort of the Selle SMP saddle, although it is very heavy and funny looking. I weigh 160lbs


----------

